# The impossible question! :)



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Definitely food as far as my old boy Barnaby was concerned!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Noah is a nibbler - it takes him about an hour to finish his meal. A few bites here, then "let's play!". If the tossed toy happens to land by his food dish, he'll take a break for a few more bites, then back to playing. If he happens to remember he has food, he'll take another break for a few bites, then back to playing.


----------



## Otis-Agnes (Nov 24, 2015)

Penny loves food, and loves to eat grass even more (drives me crazy)! Nothing is better than food in Twinkie's eyes. Agnes


----------



## sunnyseas (Mar 18, 2015)

Definitely play. He likes strangers more than treats. He's been known to ignore my human food treats during training class when other puppies are around. It's definitely harder to train him than most food obsessed puppies, but that means we just have to keep finding new ways to be more exciting than other people  lol


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

I had to vote "other".

Brisby loves water more than anything else: finding water ( puddles), standing in water, walking along creeks and rivers, swimming in water. 

She drinks very little water however water is her thing in every other way, to the point where she doesn't even want food when she is near it...go figure...LOL 

Anyone else have a Golden like this??


----------

